# Malazan Book of the Fallen [Recruiting: M&M 2nd Ed]



## Friday (May 23, 2010)

To those interested in this epic fantasy setting, I have pre-made characters available but am happy to consider your ideas!  As stated, using the M&M 2nd Ed rules as they seem the simplest and, to my mind, best fit.  

I would be looking at having players start at Power Level 5 to begin with, until we'd all warmed into it a bit! THe premise would be a group of people that already know each other in some way, who all live the city of Kindle that is mentioned later on - this city is under threat from the Malazan Empire and our story would start off with the players being involved in Kindle's response to that.  The details will be fully fleshed out once some people are on board

The following is just background, to give you some idea - note, have referenced several sources and _none_ of this is my own!


A brief history…
“The First Empire eventually collapsed. The Seven Holy Cities arose on the ashes of its birth continent and the colonies became independent kingdoms. Just over 100 years ago, a band of adventurers and schemers in Malaz City, on an island off the Quon Tali continent, overthrew the lord of the city, Mock, and forged the Malazan people into a military power. 
Under the  leadership of the charismatic Kellanved, Malazan power spread to the mainland, eventually coming to dominate all of Quon Tali and the Falari Isles. Malazan armies then subjugated Seven Cities before launching campaigns on Genabackis and Korelri. The efficiency of the Malazan military was radically bolstered when Kellanved found the long-hidden First Throne under the sands of Seven Cities, allowing him to command the Logros T'lan Imass to do his will. Kellanved and his assassin companion Dancer disappeared for a time on an unknown mission. When they returned, possibly spurred by the apparent assassination of the Empire's greatest general and champion, Dassem Ultor, outside Y'Ghatan on Seven Cities, they were killed by Surly, the head of the Empire's secret service, the Claw. Surly became the Empress, taking the name Laseen (a Napan word, meaning Thronemaster). Under her leadership the Malazan Empire continued to grow, but internal dissent among the noble classes of Quon Tali and the threat of a prophesied rebellion on Seven Cities have dogged her reign. On Genabackis the Malazan 2nd Army lays siege to the city of Pale, opposed by Anomander Rake and his Tiste Andii warriors.”
Copies of notes taken from a once-priest of Fener on his arrest

A brief timeline..
1058th Year of Burn’s Sleep (approx) – birth of the Malazan Empire, possibly marked by the conquest of Malaz Island and the subsequent invasion of Quon Tali.
1152nd Year of Burn’s Sleep – Kellanved and Dancer leave the Empire, leaving no details of their destination nor their reasons for leaving.
1154th Year of Burn’s Sleep – The 96th Year of the Malazan Empire, the last year of Kellanved’s reign.
1156th Year of Burn’s Sleep – Malazan-Moranth Alliance established in the 2nd Year of Empress Laseen’s Rule.
1160th Year of Burn’s Sleep – Beginning of the Siege of Pale, one of the last Free Cities of Genabackis.
1161st Year of Burn’s Sleep – Year of the Ikto Kan Massacre and the 7th Year of Empress Laseen’s Rule.

On Warrens and other mysteries…
“Spells and acts of magic are accomplished by reaching into a Warren, or through the mostly forgotten means of taking magic from within or the taking of spirits. Effects common to most warrens include enchantment of objects, large-scale energy blasts and travel through Warren, which allows movement across greater distances than that of mundane travel. Only a minority of humans can access Warrens, but those mages who can have access to between one (in most cases) to seven (in special circumstances). Certain Elder races have access to racial Warrens that seem to be significantly more powerful.  Magic can be countered through the use of the magic-deadening ore otataral, though it is ineffective against Elder Warrens.  
Warrens can be both an access point to power and a physical realm; some are both while others are only access to power. Within some of the Warrens that exist as physical worlds dwell organized races with families, rulers and kingdoms. As well, some Warrens manifest with variations in different parts of the human realm, resulting in a certain duplication of purpose (i.e., Meanas and Rashan, both essentially being Warrens of Shadow). Warrens may also in some ways mirror or reflect the circumstances and physical properties of the ‘real’ world. Warrens also exist as the realms of Gods only accessible to priests instead of mages, though the distinctions between the two types of Warrens have not been clarified.”


Known Warrens accessible to humans:
Aral Gamelon: The Path of Demons, allows the summoning and control of demons; related to Hood's Path 
Denul: The Path of Healing; allows treatment of injuries and diseases 
D'riss: The Path of the Stone; allows petrification of wood and passage through solid stone, the flesh of the Sleeping Goddess Burn 
Hood's Path: The Path of Death; allows animation of corpses, communication with spirits and control over demons 
Imperial: The Warren employed for transport of certain agents of the Malazan Empire 
Meanas: The Path of Shadow and Illusion, allows the manipulation of colour and sound 
Mockra: The Path of the Mind, allows manipulation of thoughts and emotions of individuals and groups 
Ruse: The Path of the Sea, allows manipulation of pressure and summoning of underwater creatures 
Rashan: The Path of Darkness, allows concealment through shadow 
Serc: The Path of the Sky, allows travel through the air and the perception of and movement through the temperature and layers of gasses in the air 
Telas: The Path of Fire, allows powerful blasts of fire 
Tennes: The Path of the Land 
Thyr: The Path of Light


The Deck of Dragons, or the Fatid…
“The Deck of Dragons resembles a Tarot card deck in that it consists of cards that divine the future. The difference is that a real Deck of Dragons adjusts itself to the changing circumstances of the Pantheon (gods). If an entity ascends or dies, the deck will reflect this fact.”
Taken from Master Glim’s ‘Treatise on the Warrens and Other Mysteries’, courtesy of the House of Wyrd, Kindle
Genabackis…

Genabackis is named a continent in its own right and lies to the east of Seven Cities and Quon Tali, across the Seeker's Deep (which natives of Genabackis call the Meningalle Ocean) boasting a wide variety of flora and fauna. The mapped portion of Genabackis extends for over 600 leagues from east to west and over 1000 leagues from north to south. Genabackis' northern area is controlled by the Malazan Empire, whilst its central area is held to be controlled by a loose coalition of cities led by Darujhistan.  

Darujhistan, born on a rumour…
‘In the Early Cycles in this Realm, three great peoples struggled for dominion, none of them human as we would know human. Bowing out early in the struggle were the Forkrul Assail, or the Krussail as they are now known. Not through weakness, but . . . well, disinterest. The remaining two peoples warred endlessly. Eventually one fell, for they were a race of individuals, battling as much among themselves as against their racial enemies. They were called the Jaghut, though the term has degenerated these days to Jhag, or Shurl. While losers in the war, they did not disappear entirely – it’s said some Jaghut survive to this day, though, thankfully, not on Genabackis. ‘So,’ Mammot cupped his hands around his tea-cup, ‘Darujhistan was born on a rumour. Among the indigenous Gadrobi hill tribes survived the legend that a Jaghut’s barrow lay somewhere in the hills. Now, the Jaghut were possessors of great magic, creators of secret Warrens and items of power. Over time the Gadrobi legend made its way beyond the hills, into the Genabackan north and the Catlin south, to kingdoms since crumbled to dust in the east and west. In any case, searchers came to the hills, at first a trickle then hordes – entire tribes led by power-hungry shamans and warlocks. Every hillside was laced with trenches and boreholes. From the camps and shanty-towns, from the thousands of treasure-seekers arriving each spring, a city was born.’ Taken from ‘Discussions With Crokus’, writings of the T’orrud Cabal, anon.

Ascendants and Religion…
“Ascendants who find worshippers become gods, and that binding goes both ways. Ascendants without worshippers are, in a sense, unchained. Unaligned, in the language of the Deck of Dragons. Now, gods who once had worshippers but don't have them any more are still ascendant, but effectively emasculated, and they remain so unless the worship is somehow renewed. For the Elder Gods, that means the spilling of blood on hallowed or once-hallowed ground. For the more primitive spirits and the like, it could be as simple as the recollection or rediscovery of their name, or some other form of awakening. Mind you, none of that matters if the ascendant in question has been well and truly annihilated ...ascendants, whether gods or not, seem to possess some form of power. Maybe sorcery, maybe personality, maybe something else. And what that seems to mean is, they possess an unusual degree of efficacy...They’re trouble if you mess with them, is what I’m saying. A mortal man punches someone and maybe breaks the victim’s nose. An ascendant punches someone and they go through a wall. Now, I don’t mean that literally — although that’s sometimes the case. Not necessarily physical strength, but strength of will.  When an ascendant acts, ripples run through...everything.”
“Sorcery could be the ladder to Ascendancy - a means to an end...'”
“The trouble with Ascendants is that they try to rig every game”
Taken from an anonymous conversation.
The current list of Ascendants and Gods, as it stands:
Apsalar, Lady of Thieves 
Beru, Lord of Storms 
Burn, The Sleeping Goddess 
Cotillion, The Rope, Patron of Assassins 
D'rek, The Worm of Autumn 
Dessembrae, Lord of Tears 
Fener, Tennerock, the Boar, the Boar of Five Tusks, the Bereft 
Gedderone, Lady of Spring and Rebirth 
Hood, King of High House Death 
Jhess, Queen of Weaving 
Mowri, Lady of Beggars, Slaves and Serfs 
Nerruse, Lady of Calm Seas and Fair Winds 
Oponn, Twin Jesters of Chance 
Poliel, Mistress of Pestilence and Disease 
Scalissara, a discredited goddess of olive oil, ruling over Y'Ghatan 
Shadowthrone, Ammanas, King of High House Shadow 
Sha'ik, the Whirlwind Goddess 
Soliel, Shedenul, Lady of Health, Mistress of Healing 
T'riss, Queen of Dreams, Queen of High House Life 
Treach, Trake, The Tiger of Summer and Battle
A note on the phenomenon of Convergence:
“...a drawing-together of Ascendant powers”
“...power draws power. If one Ascendant parts the fabric here and now, others will come, smelling blood. Come the dawn every mortal in this city could be dead.”
From scholarly conversations of ascendants and their motivations.
Our story begins…
In the 9th Year of Empress Laseen’s Rule
1163rd Year of Burn’s Sleep,
105th Year of the Malazan Empire.


In the Free City of Kindle, a small city that sits to the north of Greenwater Lake on the Rhivi Plain.  Its position is neither strategic nor particularly advantageous in terms of trade or resources but Kindle has prospered.  It may not match the tall spires of Pale or the cosmopolitanism of Darujhistan, but it has its own charms.
Kindle is governed by the Five Houses:
House of Blades, essentially the city’s own assassin’s guild which serves the functions of keeping petty squabbles amongst the other Houses from spilling out onto the cobbled streets of Kindle
House of Faith, these are representatives of the many religions that have temples within Kindle’s walls
House of Wyrd, a collection of prominent mages and scholars
House of Manners, the nobles of Kindle that can trace their lineage back to the city’s founding
House of Coins, arguably the most influential House as it comprises the city’s most successful, and therefore wealthy, merchants
The expansion of the Malazan Empire had appeared to pass Kindle by, lying so far to the west it was believed that this small city had been largely ignored by Malazan strategists.  Boasting little of import save its excellent relations with the Rhivi tribes and as such indirectly support the efforts of the mercenary company the Crimson Guard, and the Ascendant Caladan Brood, to drive back the encroaching forces of the Malazan Empire. 
But news has arrived of Pale’s fall, and the Empress has turned her eye on the ‘glittering jem of Genabackis’ that is Darujhistan.  The legendary Moon’s Spawn, which had been described as: “ ..Ragged as a blackened tooth, the basalt fortress was home to the most powerful enemy the Malazan Empire had ever faced. High above the earth, Moon’s Spawn could not be breached by siege. Even Laseen’s own undead army, the T’lan Imass, who travelled as easily as dust on the wind, were unable, or unwilling, to penetrate its magical defences.”, was said to have been driven off by the Malazan High Mage and his cadre.  Even now a Malazan company as detached itself from the clearing of Pale and is moving towards Kindle across the Rhivi Trail towards Greenwater Lake…


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2010)

It sounds as an interesting ambientation, although I'm not familiar with anything of this. I presume player characters are to be the resistance of Kindle against the Malazan army? I love M&M and lets you make almost any character for any game you want, so if I'm to play I'll like to generate my own character with some guidance of what can and what cannot be used.

VV


----------



## Friday (May 23, 2010)

The PCs will be involved in Kindle in some way, once I get a few more people interested then I can firm out the exact nature of how and why they're in Kindle.  This is based on the series by Steven Erikson -  a fantastic series by my estimation and I recommend it! Gardens of the Moon is his first one, if you fancy looking it up  
Knowing the series isn't essential, I can point out what characters should know if the need arises.  
I'm happy for people to come up with they're own characters as well (makes my life easier) - so if you want to send me a character concept, then maybe I can suggest how to intrepret that in M&M rules? If you want to play a mage, then there's a specific way that magic is handled and I can explain that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2010)

My thoughts were more in the area of warrior with supernatural abilities bound to an enchanted sword/weapon/armor. I picture a guy in gleaming peloponese armor. Although I don't know what are the common grabs of people in the setting.


----------



## Friday (May 24, 2010)

That sounds doable - what sort of abilities do you see your character having? It can be bound up with armour or weapon - off the top of my head there is an idea of having a sword or armour made of magic-deadening metal, something that does feature in the stories.  There can be a way we can explain that in terms of the setting.

The peloponese look would certainly be appropriate - it would fit with the general garb of soldiers from a number of civilisations in this setting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2010)

Great. I was thinking of a gladius that shoots lightnings, or an armor that could turn the character's body on some kind of metal, or defelct attacks. I think it could also be some sort of cursed set or armor and sword, of some fallen champion of a forgotten god. Perhaps the character can't get off the armor, and the sword drains the life out of his enemies to sustain the power of the armor. Don't really know, my head is a big brainstorm now, heh.


----------



## Friday (May 25, 2010)

Those sound like great ideas - go right ahead and whip up a character and let me see what it looks like.  Think will start at PL 5 to begin with, see how many points that gives you to spend - I don't want characters to start off too powerful, y'see  

Hopefully a few others will join us soon as well!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2010)

Great. As an advise, you should change your thred's title to  something in the lines of Malazan Book of the Fallen [Recruiting; M&M] or something like that, to people know exactly what is in the thread. To do so hit the edit botton on the first post of yours and then, go to Advance options or something like that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2010)

Here's my character. Mind the devices, I took the liberty of spending a power point from one on the other.


```
Abilities	Combat	Saves	Skills	Feats	Powers	Drawback	Total
14	8	8	6	8	85	-4	125
PL	5						
							
Abilities	Points	Powers	Total 	Bonus			
Strength: 	4	5	19	5			
Dexterity: 	4	0	14	2			
Constitution: 	4	5	19	5			
Intelligence: 	2	0	12	1			
Wisdom: 	0	0	10	0			
Charisma: 	0	0	10	0			
							
Combat	Ranks	Powers	Bonus	PS			
Attack	1	4	5	2			
Damage	5	0	5	0			
Grapple	6	0	6	0			
Defense	3	2	5	6			
Init	2	0	2	0			
							
Weapons	Attack	Damage	Critical				
Gladius	5	5	18-20				
							
Saves		Ranks/PS	Equipment	Power	Bonus			
Toughness 	0		0		0	5			
Fortitude	0		0		0	5			
Reflex		3		0		0	5			
Will		5		0		0	5			

							
Skills                               	Bonus	Ranks	PS				
Acrobatics                      	6	4	1				
Bluff                                	0	0	0
Climb                             	9	4	1
Computers                         	1	0	0
Concentration                   	0	0	0
Craft                                 	1	0	0
Diplomacy                         	0	0	0
Disable Device                     	1	0	0
Disguise                           	0	0	0
Drive                                	2	0	0
Escape Artist                     	2	0	0
Gather Inf                      	0	0	0
Handle Animal                    	0	0	0
Intimidate                      	4	4	1
Investigate                     	1	0	0
Knowledge                       	1	0	0
Language                        	0	0	0
Medicine                        	4	4	1
Notice                             	0	0	0
Perform                          	0	0	0
Pilot                                 	2	0	0
Profession                      	0	0	0
Ride                                  	6	4	1
Search                             	1	0	0
Sense Motive                      	0	0	0
Sleight of Hand                   	2	0	0
Stealth                             	2	0	0
Survival                           	0	0	0
Swim                                	9	4	1
			
Feats			Ranks/PS		
All out Attack		1		
Defensive attack	1		
Evasion			1
Improved critical	2
Power attack		1
Attack specialization	2
	
					
Powers	                        Rank	PS/Rnk?	PS	
Device(Magical gladius)	5	3	15	Grants 25 powerpoint
Device(Magical armor)   	5	4	20	Grants 25 powerpoint
				
				
				
Armor of Colosus (26 pts)				
Enhanced ability(con)	4	1	4	
Grow			       5	4	20	
Shield			2	1	2	

Gladius of Torment (24 pts)				
Absortion (Physical)	2	4	8	
Paralyze		       4	2	8	
Enhanced ability(str)	4	1	4	
Enhanced ability(dex)	4	1	4	
				
				
				
				
				
				
				
				
				
				
				
				
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
			
				
				
				
Drawback	Extra points			
Cursed: Major common	4
```


----------



## Friday (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for that, I'll take a look at the character and let you know if anything needs altered.

Ta


----------



## Friday (May 26, 2010)

Your character seems fine, we just need to flesh out his (or her) background a bit.  We can do that once a few more people get involved, because I'd like all the players to know each other in some manner - so your character could be some soldier of fortune who is in Kindle for some reason at the time we start the game.


----------



## Friday (May 26, 2010)

Your character seems fine, we just need to flesh out his (or her) background a bit.  We can do that once a few more people get involved, because I'd like all the players to know each other in some manner - so your character could be some soldier of fortune who is in Kindle for some reason at the time we start the game.  

Ideally, I'd like them to have some sort of link to one of the Houses of Kindle - perhaps as a trained soldier, you might be a hired bodyguard for one of the rich merchants? 
Also, with regard to your magic items - these would be 'aspected' in some way, that is aligned to a particular 'warren' which is the magic of this setting.  Going by the idea of it potentially being cursed, I reckon such things would be aspected to a particular god or Ascendant, maybe one that offered a one-sided bargain to the character at one time in his/her past and has since been tormenting them.  These are just some ideas of course, which we can firm up before the game gets going proper - which I hop it can soon!

Cheers


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

All those seems like neat ideas for the items. I was thinking myself the character might have found them in some of those warrens, or in a temple of some forgotten god. As for background, I'm new to the setting so I'll like for other players to join and make something in groups as you suggested.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2010)

I think that introducing some rule basics would be nice, like Power level, or the general idea of the adventure, as "The group will be involved around a series of strange events, that will eventually lead to a confrontation with the Empire, and Empress herself." something like that. You should also state if it will be a heavy role play game, or a more combat oriented game. These things help you get player's attention. 
Just my two cents.

VV


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2010)

OK Voda, you have to introduce some of your friendas to this jazz man!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2010)

I've done so already my friend, even convinced the guys to shift from d20 to M&M! That's a 20 on a diplomacy roll, if you mind.
Here, check it out.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/277356-d20-modern-shadowrun-interest-check.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, I was on this other thread. I will try to build a sorcerer.

I got this right: PL 5 =  75 PP ?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2010)

Saw that VV used more points. Here is a lower power version, but can easily adjusted to 125 PP.


PL 5 Sorcerer

STR 12 +1
DEX 12 +1
CON 14 +2
INT 18 +4
WIS 18 +4
CHA 14 +2


TOUGHNESS +6 (+3 without Shield Bracelet Device)
FORTITUDE +7
REFLEX +6
WILL +11


*Skills*
Bluff 6 (+8), Concentration 9 (+13), Craft (chemical) 6 (+10), Diplomacy 4 (+6), Knowledge (arcane lore) 9 (+13), Knowledge (business) 4 (+8), Knowledge (civics) 6 (+10), Notice 4 (+8), profession (mercenary) 4 (+8), Ride 4 (+5), Search 4 (+8), Stealth 4 (+5), Survival 4 (+8)

*Feats*
Accurate Attack, Artificer, Attack Focus 4 (spells), Defensive Roll 1, Power attack, Ritualist, Taunt Equipment: dagger (+1 damage), ritual accoutrements

*Powers*
Device 1 (Shield Bracelet, hard to lose)
_Shield Bracelet: Force Field 3, Shield 2_

Sorcery 8 (choose 5 Alternate Powers)

Paths
Telas (Fire)
Meanas (Shadow, Illusion)

Sorcery APs:
Insubstantial 2 (action: move)
Invisibility 8
Blast (Fire) 4 (area: burst, Selective attack)
Fire Control 8
Illusion 6 (audial, visual, progression (area), selective)

Super-Senses 1 (magical awareness)

*Combat*
Attack +2 (melee), +2 (ranged), + 6 (spells), Grapple +3
Damage+2 (dagger), +4 (blast)
Defense +4 (+2 without Shield Bracelet, +1 flat-footed)
Initiative +1

*Drawbacks*
Power Loss (Sorcery, when unable to speak or perform gestures, –2 points)


Abilities 26 + Skills 17 (68 ranks) + Feats 10 + Powers 14 + Combat 8 + Saves 17 – Drawbacks 2 = 90

Sorcery is from the Wizards and Warlocks Source Book.
Effective, it is Magic with with the Flaw: Side Effect (Fatigue, Always Occurs) –2.

Using Magic instead of Sorcery would change total PP to 98


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2010)

@VV
Those are some really helpful pointers! Thanks! I wanted to set the PL at 5 because I don't want the players to start off too powerful, obviously the characters will be more than average but I want them to have some room to grow.
I intend for the game to be RP-orientated, there will be combat and whatnot but I like to be more about investigation and interaction, within the framework of the MM rules.  
The story will take place, initially in Kindle where the players all know each other and will have some reason or stake in the city and hence want to protect it from Malazan incursion.  Once we have maybe one or two more people together, I can flesh this out with a starting point properly.  

@WD
Welcome and thanks for taking an interest!  Your character looks fine, apart from that mages in this setting have access to only one Warren (in most cases anyway, there are those who can access more but I will limit you to one for the time being), so can I have you pick either Telas or Meanas? Other than that, you've implemented the magic system the way I had in mind for this system so that's brilliant! Have you ever read any of these books, by the way? Its not necessary, so don't worry if you haven't!

Thanks guys! 

I don't know how you feel about this, but if I've you two so far we can make a start - or would you rather we hold out for one more soul?

N


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2010)

Miscalculated. Changing Sorcery to magic will bring me to 102 PP.

No, I don't know more about the world than that what you posted. Will have to choose Telas for offensive fun and work out some alternate spells. Is there a hard PP limit?

Power Levels
Offensive 5
Defensive 5
Power Points (102) 7

---

I got an alternate mechanic idea for spell casting in your world (adapted from Ultimate Power and Wizards & Warlocks):

Warren Mastery
Effect: Variable
Action: Full Round
Range: Self
Duration: Continuous
Cost: 5 points per rank
Saving Throw: None

You have access to a warren, allowing you to possess a variety of powers. Each rank in Warren Mastery gives you 5 power points to spend on powers. You can re-allocate these points by using a full-round action. 
The Gamemaster must approve allocations of your Warren Mastery points, and you remain limited by power level and appropriate descriptors (Telas, Meanas, ...), but you can otherwise divide up and allocate your points as you see fit.

If this is ok, I would change my above character and rebuild his power section.


----------



## Friday (Jun 5, 2010)

That way of managing Warrens seems like a good idea, I think we should go with that - obviously I can impose limits on how the power is used because there are limits in terms of what a particular Warren is capable of and an individual practitioner.

So, if you want to go ahead and re-work that part of the character then we're good to go!

Just let me know if you guys are happy to start up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

Friday;
VV has been encouraging me to check this out, but I was busy all weekend.  I tried to get a handle on the setting, but need more time to make some sense of it, sorting through the different names.  

Unless VV and WD are really itching to get rolling, I can maybe work something out this week.  But I am new to M&M (even newer than WD).  I skimmed through the 2nd Core rules and realized it is a little different from d20, but nothing I cannot learn quickly.

To help me get started faster, a recommended character build or two would be good.  Better to play something that complements the other two guys I think.  It would be easier for me to make some modifications as I go through the recommended character than start completely from scratch.  The sample characters in the core rules don't appear to match the setting.


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi there Perrin, thanks for taking an interest as well!

That's cool - judging by what the other guys have come up with, I could whip up a rough character build for you to look at for inspiration that matches them and fits with the setting.  

Let me direct you to the Malazan Wiki which contains a vast amount of information on the setting - not necessarily all of which your character would be aware but I can give you a primer on what your character specifically would know.  

Leave that with me today and I'll put something together for you - we're not in any great hurry, but once you're happy with the system then we'll go ahead and make a start.

Cheers!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

No problem.  Tonight I hope to read through this thread a 3rd time and maybe something more will stick in the noggin.  The Wiki will probably help.

I have pretty much wrapped up my other character building so I can focus on my DM stuff.  Somewhere in there I can hopefully take a look at this Malazan stuff.

EDIT: Just reread the beginning.  Okay, I think I get it. This isn't X-Men, but more like D&D on steroids.  I should be able to figure a build recommendation and tailor it for my style.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2010)

*Teth Narkil*

PL 6 Fire Sorcerer

STR 12 +1
DEX 12 +1
CON 16 +3
INT 18 +4
WIS 18 +4
CHA 14 +2


TOUGHNESS +7 (+4 without Shield Bracelet Device)
FORTITUDE +8
REFLEX +6
WILL +11


*Skills*
Bluff 8 (+10), Concentration 9 (+14), Craft (alchemical) 6 (+10),   Diplomacy 4 (+6), Knowledge (business) 4 (+8), Knowledge (civics) 6   (+10), Knowledge (The Warrens) 11 (+15),  Notice 8 (+12), profession   (mercenary) 4 (+8), Ride 4 (+5), Search 4 (+8), Sense Motive 4 (+8),  Stealth 4 (+5), Survival  4 (+8)

*Feats*
Accurate Attack, Artificer, Attack Focus 4 (spells), Defensive Roll 1, Improved Initiative, Power attack, Ritualist, Taunt
_Equipment:_ dagger (+1 damage), ritual accouterments

*Powers*
Device 1 (Shield Bracelet, hard to lose)
_Shield Bracelet: Force Field 3, Shield 2_

Warren Mastery (Telas) 8

Super-Senses 1 (magical awareness)

*Combat*
Attack +3 (melee), +3 (ranged), + 7 (spells), Grapple +4
Damage+2 (dagger), +varies (various fire based attacks)
Defense +5 (+3 without Shield Bracelet, +1 flat-footed)
Initiative +1

*Drawbacks*
Power Loss (Warren Mastery Powers, when unable to speak or perform gestures, –2 points)


Abilities 28 + Skills 20 (80 ranks) + Feats 11 + Powers 54 + Combat 12 + Saves 17 – Drawbacks 2 = 140

[sblock=Warren Mastery]
*Warren Mastery*
*Effect:* Variable
*Action:* Full Round
*Range:* Self
*Duration:* Continuous
*Cost:* 5 points per rank
*Saving Throw:* None

You have access to a warren, allowing you to possess a variety of  powers. Each rank in Warren Mastery gives you 5 power points to spend on  powers. You can re-allocate these points by using a full-round action. 
The Gamemaster must approve allocations of your Warren Mastery points,  and you remain limited by power level and appropriate descriptors  (Telas, Meanas, ...), but you can otherwise divide up and allocate your  points as you see fit.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

Friday;  I think somewhere in the opening post you should mention that Malazan is an epic fantasy setting.  Even though I do read fantasy, I had never heard of the books before so other people might not as well.   Once I realized that (right on the opening page of the Wiki, thanks BTW.) everything clicked into place. My first time reading it I was half asleep and was thinking about everything from an M&M perspective with superheroes, thus I was completely confused.

Anyway knowing this, how about an Archer/Scout type, along the lines of an Arcane Archer with more stealth?  Still no clue how to build it, but would that be a good idea?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it would, at least from an "only-mechanic" point of view. I could make up something like that. Perhaps in a while I'll have something for you. 
But first answer some questions:
Source of power: From a magical item? From an ancient ritual? Is the character some sort of special individual?
Strong points: Is the character nimble and agile, able to dodge attacks, but of weak constitution? Or on the contrary he's stout and resilient as brick wall and as mobile?
Weaknesses: Has he an Achilles ankle? a weak point that he hides, a criptonite?


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2010)

@WD:
Can I have you change your Knowledge (Arcane Lore) to Knowledge (The Warrens)? And your Craft (Chemical) to Craft (Alchemical)? I know, verges on semantics but it keeps the setting in mind.  But looking good!

@Perrin:
What about an assassin-type? There's room in the group, and certainly there's the context of where your characters will be starting out - Kindle, the city you all will begin in, has a 'House of Blades' which is an assassin's guild.  I drew up some template ideas for characters, if you'd still like me to forward them on to you?

Ta


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's some examples characters I drew up, just for..you know, fun 
View attachment Priest.rtf
View attachment Assassin.rtf


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

I was going to suggest an Assassin type too.  Not too long ago I read the Brent Weeks Fantasy Trilogy and it was good.  

I will try to work out the build, but we get 125 PP, so I will need to figure out what else to spend points on.  Give me a day or two to digest and research.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2010)

Friday;
I looked over the build and I think I got it.  But when I calculated the Assassin out, I got 107pp instead of 105.
Breakdown:
22 on Abilities
9 on Saves
28 on Combat (Still not sure on some of those Attack Numbers either)
6 on the Device
25 on Skills
17 on Feats

Can you tell me where I calculated wrong?


----------



## Friday (Jun 10, 2010)

In all honesty, I'm not very sure...but I'm not going to worry out a difference of 2ppts - maybe 10, but not 2 
If you've gone through and re-worked it in a way you understand, then I'm happy to go with your calculations - I did mine whilst propping the MM book and my macbook on each knee...I may have mistyped whilst trying to stop it from wobbling off my lap.

Do you think you'll go with the Assassin? Feel free to amend any part of it - if you need ideas for the Device power, just shout.  For what I had in mind for the Assassin character that fit within the context - Assassins in this setting tend to use that particular Warren or items infused with it, if they aren't practitioners of it.  

Cheers!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2010)

I will probably go with an archer build that crosses between the Assassin and the 150pp archetype that I found.  I will give it a shot when I free up the time.

I wasn't questioning your math. But I had (still have) some confusion on the Combat numbers.  I get 2pp for each +1, but the other numbers in the attack area are throwing me.  +5 from spent PP, then the feat, but it looks like you added in modifiers from Str and Dex.  While this seems normal to me from d20 I couldn't find that in the M&M rules.  Checking through the numbers in VV's didn't help clarify the issue.

thanks,
PM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2010)

They don't add to the att bonuses. In M&M, someone inhuman strong isn't an inhumanly accurate hitter, too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2010)

I guessed as much, I am trying to work my archer tonight.  Might even get it submitted. 

Then I hope to look at SR later.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2010)

Took a stab at my archer/assassin type.

Archer/Assassin


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2010)

Sneak attack and other such feats are still subject to the PL cap, so you should watch your totals,


----------



## Friday (Jun 13, 2010)

So your archer looks good Perrin.
[sblock=Perrin] I'm thinkin' your character has some heritage in one of the tribe surrounding the city of Kindle, so your bow and arrow are invested in a way, with the spirits of your ancestors...the way I see it, you have some Rhivi heritage that maybe isn't immediately acknowledged. Does that seem ok with you?[/sblock]


----------



## Friday (Jun 13, 2010)

Forgot to mention this too..

[sblock=Perrin] Your Notice and Stealth are a bit high, just 2 ranks over the PL cap, could I ask ya to re-assign the extra points elsewhere? To another skill maybe? The most ranks you can have just now is 10  
Cheers![/sblock]

Ok, so just to be clear.....

We have three mercenaries, effectively, am I right in thinking that?

A wandering mage, a soldier of fortune and an assassin for hire.  Can I get some names for your characters? 

I'll post the starting point a bit later on.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2010)

Mercenaries work for me, give me a day to finish up my sheet and flush out some rough background.  I am very busy and cannot work this until tomorrow.

Edit: Did fix the sheet, dropped the skills and took Ranged Pin instead.

Picked a name as well, but did not get much farther.

Durzo Stern


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2010)

Helicraters Ptomolo, the cursed warrior of the storm. That sounds neat. Mercenary starting point is fine for me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2010)

'Teth Narkil' will be my sorcerers name. Fine with mercenary background


----------



## Friday (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent guys!!

Durzo Stern

Helicraters Ptomolo

Teth Narkil

I like 'em!

I've put the first post in, so feel free to jump in as soon as your happy with everything - if you have questions about backgrounds and meshing them into this setting then don't hesitate to ask!

I did mean to ask - how do you want to do the rolling? I know in some games, the GM does it and in some the players do it - I am more leaning to the latter, since I'm old-fashioned that way  but it is entirely up to you.  I'm a trustworthy soul!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 14, 2010)

Friday said:


> Excellent guys!!
> 
> Durzo Stern
> 
> ...




Quick question, exactly where is your first post?


----------



## Friday (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry!

There was going to be something I missed, let's face it....
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/278140-malazan-book-fallen-burning-kindle.html


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 14, 2010)

Good! I've left a post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

I dropped one too.  Decided to work on my background as I go along.  I have been doing that a lot lately and it has been working out okay.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Teth inhales deeply, sucking his power deeper  into himself, like the air. There is a strange taste to the air in  there. "So, what can we do for you?"   he asks professionaly, but still curious about the 'being' before him.



??? I am confused, WD.  Is he talking to Goble Fenn or Helicrates?  I was assuming we have yet to actually meet Goble.  Aren't we heading to grab some food and wait for his arrival?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2010)

Guess you missed *this*



> Candles on the table sputter into life at Teth's presence, illuminating *someone already seated opposite the door*. Flickering light draws a narrow, wisened face into sharp relief. Lank grey hair sits on her shoulders, resting on torn and dirty clothing. Eyeless sockets still give the impression that you are being watched.
> *"Reign in your Warren sorcerer" rasps the figure, "I suspect I am somewhat flammable.*_
> Five places have been set at the table,* the withered creature motions for you all to sit*. The rooms smells oddly of damp and mildew, despite looking simply dry and dirty._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2010)

Ninjad byy VV.. stupid slow connection...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I missed it since Friday only posted the first half when I posted.  I never went back and looked at his post again later. My bad.


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry! I posted and then went back and re-edited to make more of it....apologies...I'll be more decisive next time!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2010)

Can you explain the reading a bit for the background clueless 

Will the 'lich' start to read the future from cards for the characters? Have they to do something?


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2010)

The Deck of Dragons are, in a manner of speaking, this world's version of tarot cards - they are used in fortune-telling, divination etc.  Each card refers to an Ascendant or God, and is aspected in some way (Life, Death, Dark, Shadow, etc).  The cards change depending on who is in ascension, events across the world and so on.  A reading is carried out for a number of reasons, by a number of people - those with the real talent to read the cards are few and far between, usually sorcerers or priests.  A wealthy merchant might do it to see how the impending siege will affect his trade, or a traveller might want an intimation of what events he may encounter in his journey.  

Does that help?

If you look here it might give you a bit of an idea.

Bear in mind, some of the ascendants in this list you either don't or shouldn't know about! But just to give you an idea of how it works...sort of...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2010)

Malzan information on RPG net. Please excuse forum cross-posting:

[Malazan Book of the Fallen] A Setting Primer - RPGnet Forums


----------



## Friday (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wanna say guys, I'm sorry I seem to be taking ages to post - the past few weeks have been a bit manic for me but I'm doing my best to at least post something significant once a week!

Thanks for your involvement anyway!

Cheers

Friday!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

I find myself eager for each post from you. Well done sir, you keep me interested. Not something easy to do.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2010)

I am fine too.  Once a week post rate is okay by me, just so long as we know the expectations.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2010)

Everything fine! I'm a bit slow on the WE, too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2010)

Weekends are busy for me too, only a few hours in front a computer during the evenings.  But I do something find time for quick OOC posts from my mobile phone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind, we are ready.


----------



## Friday (Jul 5, 2010)

Everything alright?

Did I miss a step?


----------



## Friday (Jul 10, 2010)

Just a quick FYI:

Won't be doing a post until tomorrow maybe, need to sit down and have a think about it! Just so you guys know - one is forthcoming! And we have a map now! Which I'll be adding shortly - I've got a less detailed version to upload and a really detailed version which I can email to you guys (its probably to big to upload) if you want?  Let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2010)

> BTW:
> Durzo is PL 10 with his bow:
> (att +9(+11), dam +10.
> Both attack specialization and sneak attack count for PL purpose. Just to say.






Voda Vosa said:


> There's something wrong in Durzo's stats. He can't have an attack bonus beyond the campaign power level, and if he does, he must trade off defense (or was it toughness?) I think.




Mostly I want to be sure, the NPC's will not be to strong, too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

Whatever Friday decides is fine with me.  When I did it I thought it was okay and he approved it.  But if it's not right or unbalanced we should fix it.

Does losing the Accurate Arrows do it, or should I drop the Attack by +1 and put 2PP elsewhere ?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2010)

> Power level is a value set by the Gamemaster for the campaign. It places
> certain limits on where and how players can spend points when creating
> heroes. Power level affects the following things:
> •  Attack: Your hero’s total attack bonus cannot exceed the campaign’s
> ...





From the manual, page 24


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

M&M pg 24 said:
			
		

> Attack & Save Difficulty: You can trade-off attack bonus for the saving
> throw Difficulty Class modifier with an attack on a one-to-one basis.
> So a PL 10 hero could have a +8 attack bonus in order to have a +12
> save DC modifier, for example, or a hero that has chosen to have a
> +15 attack bonus is limited to a +5 save DC modifier.



So if I get Sneak Attack (applicable firing from shadows???) then I cannot use Accurate Arrows.  Attack +9 Damage +10

If not Sneak attacking the Attack +11 Damage +6

Doesn't sound like I need to change the character, just which bonuses I use.  If my understanding is correct, I should try to get a base Attack at +10 instead of +9 to balance with the +10 damage.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2010)

You can have a +10 attack, if you drop your dmg to +0. like here: So a PL 10 hero could have a +8 attack bonus in order to have a +12 save DC modifier


----------



## Friday (Jul 15, 2010)

Forgive me, a rather large lapse in my attention here - I agree with Voda, so perrin if you want +10 attack then the dmg modifier drops to +0.  You can drop the attack bonus lower to get a dmg modifier.  

Sorry guys, I think I was too eager to get everything going which meant I didn't look closely enough at the stats - my fault.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2010)

att + dam < = PL x 2

Anything else would break the PL cap / makes him a higher PL than the other characters.

Edit: Ninja'd. To the point, Friday.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2010)

Well here is something I never understood. Why are there feats like attack focus? I could simply add points to attack and would have the same benefit. I never grasped that things completely


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, that is an easy one. Buying attack focus is cheaper, if you use one attack exclusively. In effect, each character has an attack bonus, that counts for everything, and can buy degrees of bonuses for specific cases on a discount. Reading a bit the roll call forum of the M&M forum (atomic think tank) gives you really some insight in character creation.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay.  So it would appear that I am not a little over but almost double over.  This would be a significant change.  I will need to really re-spend some points.

Being 30 PP over the PL limit means we have to spend those points on non-combat stuff.  I will probably dump the points in skills and saves, but I would appear to have to adjust some feats as well.  Blast 6 is probably too high as well so I need to rework the bow too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but first one was from my mobile phone.

@ Friday; I probably need to seriously rework Durzo, but since we  are in the middle of combat I need to fix Attack and Damage right away.

After I rework the sheet Attack will be +6 and Damage will be +4.

Some of the feats and powers are breaking this balance so they need to be replaced.  Same with the Bow.

Then I need to re-examine the melee weapons.  

Actually I have learned a fair amount since I made Durzo and I forgot we are at PL5 and never went back to look at Durzo again.  I will create a new on-line sheet and link it when it's done.


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't worry about, I am rubbish with many things numerical.  If you re-work your attack and damage just now, we'll get combat out the way and you can redo Durzo.  S'all goooood 

I'll do my best to post some more combat later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2010)

Extras like autofire or penetrating don't break PL cap, but can give a significant boost.

I like Deadly aim from W&W:


```
[FONT=Courier New]Deadly Aim
Your attacks are so precisely aimed that you score palpable blows far
more grievous than one would expect from your weapon and strength.
Mechanically, this functions the same as an attack with the
Autofire extra, increasing damage by +1 per 2 points the attack
roll exceeds the target’s Defense; however, where Autofire normally
inflicts more damage by hitting with more attacks, Deadly Aim
does so by pinpoint accuracy against particularly vulnerable areas.
Targets immune to critical hits are also immune to this bonus damage
and, as with Autofire, any Impervious Toughness is compared to
the attack’s base damage, before any bonus damage is added.
If the variant Power Attack feat is in play, the GM may want to
change the bonus damage to +1 for every 4 points the attack roll
exceeds the target’s Defense. As an Alternate Power, Deadly Aim
works at two-thirds the base attack’s rank.[/FONT]
```
BTW, has anyone the DC Adventures Hero's Hnadbook with the M&M 3e rules?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay, already started looking at Durzo's rebuild.

For now we will use +6 Attack and +4 damage.  Nifty feats and stuff not already present will just have to wait until later.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay guys, I reworked Durzo.  Changed his feats some too while I was at it.

I don't know why, but I built him the first time with 125 PP, but he's 105PP now.  Take a look please.

Durzo Stern CS


----------



## Friday (Jul 21, 2010)

It's making sense to me - I take it you guys are ok with it?

I didn't notice the 'Eyes in Back of Head' before....but so noted...dammit...you guys are going to be hard to sneak up on...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

I think we are waiting on Walking Dad.  He hasn't been around for a day or two.

But I suggest someone loot the bodies before you guys leave them behind.  Might have treasure, but more importantly clues to something plot related.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll check your character first, then loot the bad guys bones.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

Remember that you will not be able to use your full attack bonus (+10 with bows) if you don't reduce your toughness to +0. You can boost your attack with conditional feats like all out attack, master plan, tradeoffs etc; but your base attack can't be greater than the campaing's Power level.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Eh?

Attack bonus with Specialization is +6.  It trades off with Damage, not Toughness I thought.  So Durzo's bow is +6 Attack, with +4 Damage (penetrating).

Defense and Toughness trade off with each other.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry my mistake. Yes, damage. 
But you have an attack specialization that gives you +4 with bows, and a dexterity of +4, plus a +2 attack bonus.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Eh?  Dex aids attacks?  It's not listed on pg28 of the core rules.  Is it something special found elsewhere for bows and thrown weapons?

If it does count then I can get 2 more PP for different feats.  Also I will need to look at my other M&M character too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

I think dex adds to ranged attacks as Str adds to melee attacks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

Originally I thought so too.  It's a d20 standard.  But under the Ability score explanations it doesn't say that.  Strength only adds to damage for Melee and Thrown Weapons.

There is no mention of bonuses applied for Attack for either ability.  Same thing for Dex bonuses adding to Dodge Defense, it's not there either.  Other than skills and Reflex saves, Dexterity doesn't do as much as I am used to.

Where's WD?  He might be able to clear this up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I think dex adds to ranged attacks as Str adds to melee attacks.






perrinmiller said:


> Originally I thought so too.  It's a d20 standard.  But under the Ability score explanations it doesn't say that.  Strength only adds to damage for Melee and Thrown Weapons.
> 
> There is no mention of bonuses applied for Attack for either ability.  Same thing for Dex bonuses adding to Dodge Defense, it's not there either.  Other than skills and Reflex saves, Dexterity doesn't do as much as I am used to.
> 
> Where's WD?  He might be able to clear this up.



Str doesn't add to melee attacks, neither does Dex to ranged. Sorry for absence much worse internet connection than expected. Will be back to normal in 48hrs.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2010)

But surely for you to be 'flat-footed' in a situation, you lose your Dex bonus to defence? That's how I've understood it.

Strength adds to melee and thrown weapons, but Dex adds to ranged weapons.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

OK.  I finally found time to go through the Core Rules to verify.  This is from pg 31.

```
CHANGES TO ABILITIES
• Strength and Dexterity: Strength and Dexterity in Mutants & Masterminds
do not directly influence a character’s chances to hit in combat, and
Dexterity doesn’t improve a character’s Defense score. These capabilities 
are purchased separately with attack and defense bonus. This brings the
value of Strength and Dexterity in line with the other abilities and allows 
players to fine-tune their characters’ combat abilities (so not all strong
heroes are good melee combatants, for example). If you want a character 
whose great Strength or Dexterity provides combat ability, simply buy the
character’s attack and defense bonus in proportion to those ability scores. 
On the other hand, you can also have a strong or dexterous character
who’s not especially good in a fight, if you prefer.
• Intelligence: Unlike other d20-based games, your Mutants & Masterminds 
character’s Intelligence modifier does not alter the number of skill points
your hero gets. In Mutants & Masterminds, skill ranks are purchased with 
power points, just like everything else.
```
Pretty much no confusion on that.

Regarding Dodge:

```
DODGE BONUS
Half your defense bonus (rounded down) is a dodge bonus, which is lost
under certain circumstances, such as when you are stunned, flat-footed,
surprise-attacked, or otherwise unable to defend yourself normally. Other
circumstances—such as when you are helpless—cause you to lose your
entire defense bonus, and may apply additional penalties to your defense.
```
So if you purchase Defense Bonus, part of that is considered Dodge and you can lose it.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2010)

That's me told....

So no bonuses from abilities.  Got it


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

> No worries mate, us d20 veterans keep thinking they should be there




So much truth in a single sentence.


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2010)

It's as much second nature as breathing is....but still, I've learnt something new - and that every M&M game I ever played in/ran has been slightly erroneous...

Ah well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

VV; You missed your notice check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

> ....not the result of your Notice checks yet!



 There.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2010)

Voda my friend, I'm afraid you have missed a Notice check - my second post was just to add a bit more scene to the..er..scene 

Just need your Notice roll and I'll carry on.

I've also edited my two previous posts slightly to make them a little clearer.  I hope it helps! 

With any luck, my next post will be from a fully-fledged-proper-actual-desktop-PC!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I see

Helicrates got an 11


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Teth chooses to not interpose himself. He isn't paid for bodyguard duties for the merchant...



Are you sure?  I don't actually recall what we are exactly being paid for at the moment.  I think Durzo's job is "Go-fer" or do whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Friday (Sep 17, 2010)

Again - apologies for delays guys - I had an interview this morning and I've been doing a lot of prep for it during the week.

Anyway, I shall have some posted in response and so on over the weekend - I haven't forgotten about you all!

By the by, I got the job  so I'm rather chuffed and shall be supping rather a lot of wine this evening


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2010)

20 houses per person for the tavern stay, so 60 houses is 60% of the knife.  

With nothing buy D&D to compare it to: 2gp/night/person then the poisoned knife was only worth 10gp?  Seems like we spent the night in a very expensive tavern or Goble is a cheap skate only paying us 300 houses so far.  Our payment is barely covering our cost of spending the night in the city for 5 days.  Heroes such as us need to find more lucrative employment I think. 

Might I offer a suggestion, instead of re-inventing the wheel, just work out your conversion calculation for gold pieces vs. houses and just steal everything from D&D or something.  Certainly saves you a lot of work and keeps things in balance.


----------



## Friday (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a very good point - leave it with me then  

I shall have another look at these things!


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2010)

Right.  Totally misread most of your post, my post and the scruffy notes I made on how much stuff costs.

The tavern you stayed in WAS 2 Houses/night/person.  Sorry, had an errant '0' floating around there. And the tavern you were in was ROUGH.  There are places that cost more, like the 20 Houses rate but you ain't been there yet.  The poisoned blade IS worth 100 Houses - that poison is expensive in it's own right, and the blade itself was nothing to write home about just a method of getting a rather effective poinson onto the victim.  

Goble is paying you each 150 Houses/day, does that sound fair to you?

Houses are roughly equivalent to gold pieces, but I'm going to allow a little leeway about this since nothing is exactly the same.

Does that all seem ok?

And my usual apologies for delays.  I got lumped with a load of work to finish off before I start my new job.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2010)

More than fair. 150 houses per day per person sounds like great deal.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2010)

I've just realized I had Growth 5


----------



## Friday (Sep 27, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I've just realized I had Growth 5




This just made me laugh.  I don't know why.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2010)

VV; Not sure if you intended to attack a woman with no weapons in her hand.  The way I read it, she was intimidated and did not draw her dagger and she put the bone she was holding down.

I realize our guys are not the straight and narrow type, but I am not even sure Octavia would have done that after the woman obeyed.  And she's a little evil. 

Can you confirm that was your intention so I can react properly? Thanks mate.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought she didn't drop her weapons.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Near as I can tell, she never drew them.  So are you going to change your action or just go with it?  I think you can edit if you want.  Friday probably hasn't read it yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll wait until he confirms me.


----------



## Friday (Oct 2, 2010)

I have read it but it's up to you what you - the woman has yet to draw weapons and from all appearances apparently thought better of it.  

If you want to go ahead with that action, that's fine but if you want to edit then feel free.

Just let me know here what you've decided matey


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's say that he got confused for a sudden movement and attacked anyway. I want to see what happens =) Helicrates is rather pragmatical.


----------



## Friday (Oct 8, 2010)

[Insert usual apologies for delays here]



Now, let's see what happens next...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello, I just had found this very interesting game. And I would like to shamelesly ask for one thing troubling me after reading initial posts.

Is there another space free to join ?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2010)

I am sure it's possible.  I don't recall Friday ever mentioning that recruiting was closed.

If you can post pretty much daily, you have my vote to join.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 13, 2010)

Great to hear, thus if possible I would like to play nonhuman. Two choices struck me instantly:

A shapeshifter/dragon. A young one, of course. Hatchling to be extact. Greedy and going after money from bounties to pay debts of a orphange in wich he grew and found out truth about himself. 

Or an Teblor mercenary walking around with a big "sword" that will never break or get dull.

Of course these proposals are just it, proposals meant to test waters.


----------



## Friday (Oct 15, 2010)

I will welcome further players...of course...

There are some restrictions...though by mentioning Teblor I suspect you have some idea of the background we"re playing around in...

If you can PM what your idea for a character is, I can work you in  would be great to have you onboard!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 16, 2010)

Yay !

To be honest I'm big fan of Karsa Orlong. Even with the fact that he's corrupted with civilization's greatest weakness, insight. 

Anomander is paladin, fighting the hopeless fight to cuddle the Tiste Andi and save them from despair eating them away. And, even as I understand it, my impression is that he should get every one of the whinners, roll over the knee and beat the fear of Goddess into them with the flat of his sword. A little bit of hatred and wounded feelings would help great way to revify their race. Of course I don't supect him of such ruthlesness.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2010)

** BUMP **  Are we still playing this?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope so


----------



## Friday (Nov 9, 2010)

sorrysorrysorrysorrysorrysorrysorrysorrysorry!

I have been having a bit of a nightmare between work and my MSc - I haven't had the chance to get on here ando do my usual weekly apology 

I would like to carry on running this - but it's going to be at a slower pace than we've have been doing (including my horrendous dealys) - if you guys are cool with that (and I hope you are) then I shall carry on periodically.  

I have several assignments due this week so it's going to be the coming weekend before I get anything down - I hope that's ok!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 9, 2010)

I've no problem with it Friday, be cool, relax!


----------



## Friday (Nov 9, 2010)

I keep resetting the notifications on this and it never tells me when people respond - apart from this one instance where I am for once, right next to my computer and have a free evening


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I've no problem with it Friday, be cool, relax!



Same here. No problem. PbP is never really fast-pasted anyway.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually the whole notification thing for me never worked until recently.  It only tells you of the first post on the thread.  Any posts after that will not trigger notifications until you read the unread posts.


----------



## Friday (Nov 13, 2010)

I have come up with the very technical solution of sticking a neon-coloured post-it to my computer screen that reads: "Check the Malazan thread! Now! DO IT NOW!".

It appears to be working....


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2010)

Whatever works.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 1, 2010)

You can always roll initiative for us, if you want.  Or just go to group initiative too.


----------



## Friday (Dec 1, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> You can always roll initiative for us, if you want. Or just go to group initiative too.




I don't like to appear to be too controlling, it feeds into my tyrant complex 

But I shall bear that in mind


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 2, 2010)

Personally, I am not a big fan of holding up a game waiting for all the players to roll dice without needing to post again IC otherwise.  Initiative rolls are always like that and I always roll them myself when I am DMing in PbP. 

But if you want us to roll them, better to have everyone roll 3-4 and post them in the OOC thread. You can save them in your notes and use them as needed and we roll more after they have been used up.

Here you go:
Initiative (1d20+12=28, 1d20+12=14, 1d20+12=28)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of pre-rolled initiatives, but I'm fine with the DM doing my roll, even without linking it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

BTW, I leave on a business trip for 4 days out of the country.  I should  have Internet, but I might be short on time.  When I get back other RL  issues will take away my gaming next weekend, so I might be scarce for  the next 7 days.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm back on track! It'll take me some time to catch up with work and that, so don't expect posts from me in a while.


----------



## Friday (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry for my absence! This month I started a new job and had to get ready for Christmas...it has been a taxing one, let me tell you!

Hope you all had a good Christmas!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2010)

We have all been equaly busy, so we didn't run imatient. WD and perim are on vacation/ away.


----------



## Friday (Dec 27, 2010)

I figured as much.  And I figured that, since you're all so used to my inability to keep to any sort of deadline, that you all wouldn't mind 

There must be a way for me to post from my Blackberry...that would make my travelling to and from work faaar more entertaining!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 27, 2010)

Many persons post from their black berries, I know [MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION] does sometimes, you could ask him.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 27, 2010)

You rang?

Tapatalk has a iPhone and Android, and Nokia app that is available for sale.

Tapatalk is currently being beta testing their Black Berry app. To download it, visit tapatalk.com/bb in your black berry browser.


I should warn you, be careful when you post long messages over tapatalk since it tends to loose some text, that is at least that's what I noticed with android (about two updates ago).  This problem might appear in the various other OS systems depending on how the various text boxes are formatted.  Also (at least with Android) there are not bbs styling so you have to enter all the styling tags yourself, and after you do, none of it is visible.


----------



## Friday (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank-you for that! I'm very grateful! This is me attempting to do it from my Blackberry...we'll see how that pans out...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 28, 2010)

Apparently it works!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

Nothing new for a long time. I will delete my subscriptions for this game. Please PM me if we continue.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2011)

I assumed this game was dead long ago.


----------



## Friday (Apr 8, 2012)

*....bit of grovelling.....*

This is just on the off-chance that, after a long (not to mention abrupt and unexplained hiatus), I'm able to come back if [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] and [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] were:

A. Still around

B. Still able to play after so long? 

I realise the latter point is unlikely....but thought it was worth a shot. Regardless, if not, my apologies to you all for leaving so sharply and not letting anyone know. A few things IRL happened that were complicated, as IRL always is. 

Cheers

F


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm here and willing to resume playing, I really liked this game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2012)

Same here, but I'm mostly playing 3e now, so I may do some stupid rules mistakes as some things subtly changed.

Welcome back!


----------



## Friday (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome! 

Give me the weekend to remind myself of where we were, who you were and where everyone else in the MBotF world was and I think we can kick back into things....you okay with just starting where we had left off?

Thanks for getting back to me - grateful! 



I'd also been having a think about the system we were using while I stoked the courage to re-start....not sure what you're feelings on switching to something else would be...if any? We don't have to of course, but was trying to see what would be easier - had been thinking something akin to 3.5 meself...but we can work that out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll say leave the system as it is, less work.


----------



## Friday (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll prepare a brief recap in the other thread, before we pick up where we were and then I think we would be overdue for a bit of a level up.....on account of you folks being so good as to return after my hiatus.


----------



## Friday (Apr 14, 2012)

Alright my friends, we are re-capped and ready to go! If you feel I've missed/glossed over anything just shout - covered the major points and ready to pick up where we left off.

We _may_ have a new player join us, figured it would be ok as I haven't heard from [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] yet but he may still pop up. We'll see!

Laters

N


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2012)

I sort of stopped playing M&M, sorry.  I would have declined sooner, but I really wanted to think about it first.  

Besides, I am very busy and have no business starting (or restarting) anything more.

Good luck and all. 

PS. Can you remove me from the campaign. Otherwise I will keep getting notifications about it.

Edit: Never mind, I just canceled the invite.  All good now.


----------



## Friday (Apr 15, 2012)

No problem at all, don't worry about it. 

Take care perrin!

N


----------



## Friday (Apr 16, 2012)

I mentioned before that I thought I should have you guys level up - I think it's fair to move to PL 6, which gives you an additional 15 points to spend. 

Once we resolve this next bit, and you find yourselves somewhere (relatively) safe then you can go about improving things. If you want new powers or abilities, could I get you to run them past me first and we'll work out some background for it - sound ok?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2012)

Works for me. I personally prefer to give smaller amounts of power points and increase PL once the players got 15 points total, when I GM. But the jump sounds appropriate.


----------



## Friday (Apr 20, 2012)

Future jumps won't be as large, this is just a bit of a 'welcome back!' from me 

I've not had a chance to sit down and do game stuff yet this week, so I'll post over the weekend - just so you guys know.


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2012)

I just thought I'd share this link to the encyclopediamalazica.

It has some good background things, some of which I'll refer to where it's things your characters are likely to know and it's something I can't put better words round myself (this may happen a lot).  

The site has some interesting info on it that may be a handy read for you - feel free to use it or not! I'll be sure to be clear about what your characters do and don't know.


----------



## Friday (Apr 28, 2012)

*Level-up!*

Okay chaps - you're now PL6 which gives you an additional 15 points to play with.  

If you can run any improvements past myself first and I can make sure it all fits in with the feel of things.  

As I was posting just thought that the text colour for Ivy maybe wasn't the easiest to read - when she's talking a lot anyway....just shout if you want me to change it.  I want to try to keep single colours for different characters so we all know who's saying what....

Cheers!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2012)

I can read it just fine. I like different colors for character speech.

One question, what is the original race/people of Helicrates? When I made him I remember you said peloponese looking equipment were common among some of the merc companies, but you didn't say which. I looked into the link you posted but couldn't find any pictures nor descriptions of the equipment style.

Also, I don't have the RG link anywhere, could you provide it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2012)

I will power-up Teth ASAP. The new speech color looks fine.

For the slow fade question in the ooc thread, how many ranks do you allow? It is relatively sheep and Teth can use his full variable pool, if needed. One full-round action and he can choose any other powers connected to Telas he needs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2012)

*Helicrates*







*Abilities* 	(	14	pp)	
Strength: 	18	(+	4	)
Dexterity: 	18	(+	4	)
Constitution: 	18	(+	4	)
Intelligence: 	12	(+	1	)
Wisdom: 	10	(+	0	)
Charisma: 	10	(+	0	)

*Combat	*(	12	pp)	
Attack: 3 ranks *[+2 ranks (4pp) here]* 
Grapple:	7			
Defense:	5 (3 ranks+ 2 powers )		
Initiative:	4			

*Attacks											*
Gladius	+	7	Attack	for DC:	20	Range:	melee	(	Paralyze DC14		)
Grown Gladius attack	+	7	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	5Ft reach	(	Paralyze DC14		)										


*Saves	(	8	pp)* *[+2pp on saves]	* 
Toughness:	4										
Fortitude:	6										
Reflex:	5										
Will:	5										


*Skills                               	(	12	pp)* *[+4 pp of skills here]	*
8	(	4	)	Acrobatics                                                   
8	(	4	)	Climb
8	(	4	)	Ride                   
8	(	8	)	Intimidate                                         
6	(	6	)	Medicine                        
6	(	6	)	Notice                                                              
5	(	4	)	Search                             
4	(	4	)	Sense Motive                                     
8	(	4	)	Stealth                                                     
8	(	4	)	Swim

*Feats	(	13	pp)* *[bought last 5 feats]*
All out Attack	1
Defensive attack	1
Evasion	1
Improved critical	2
Power attack	1
Attack specialization	2
Fearless	1
Interpose	1
Takedown attack	1
Stunning attack	1
Ultimate effort (toughness saves)	1


*Powers* 	Rank	(	35	pp)

Device: Gladius of Torment (24 pts)	5	[	15	]
Absortion (Physical)	2	
Paralyze	4	
Enhanced ability(str)	4	
Enhanced ability(dex)	4	

Device: Armor of Colosus (26 pts)	5	[	20	]
Enhanced ability(con)	4	
Grow (+10 STR (+5 melee dmg), +5CON, +5ft speed, +5 ft reach, -1 def)	5	
Shield	 2		

*Drawback*	(	-4	pp)	Extra points
Cursed: Major common				4


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2012)

Proposed changes:

*Teth Narkil*

PL 6 Fire Sorcerer

STR 12 +1
DEX 12 +1
CON 16 +3
INT 18 +4
WIS 18 +4
CHA 14 +2


TOUGHNESS +7 (+4 without Shield Bracelet Device)
FORTITUDE +8
REFLEX +6
WILL +11


*Skills*
Bluff 8 (+10), Concentration 9 (+14), Craft (alchemical) 6 (+10),  Diplomacy 4 (+6), Knowledge (business) 4 (+8), Knowledge (civics) 6  (+10), Knowledge (The Warrens) 11 (+15),  Notice 8 (+12), profession  (mercenary) 4 (+8), Ride 4 (+5), Search 4 (+8), Sense Motive 4 (+8), Stealth 4 (+5), Survival  4 (+8)

*Feats*
Accurate Attack, Artificer, Attack Focus 4 (spells), Defensive Roll 1, Improved Initiative, Power attack, Ritualist, Taunt
_Equipment:_ dagger (+1 damage), ritual accouterments

*Powers*
Device 1 (Shield Bracelet, hard to lose)
_Shield Bracelet: Force Field 3, Shield 2_

Warren Mastery (Telas) 8

Super-Senses 1 (magical awareness)

*Combat*
Attack +3 (melee), +3 (ranged), + 7 (spells), Grapple +4
Damage+2 (dagger), +varies (various fire based attacks)
Defense +5 (+3 without Shield Bracelet, +1 flat-footed)
Initiative +1

*Drawbacks*
Power Loss (Warren Mastery Powers, when unable to speak or perform gestures, –2 points)


Abilities 28 + Skills 20 (80 ranks) + Feats 11 + Powers 54 + Combat 12 + Saves 17 – Drawbacks 2 = 140


----------



## Friday (May 4, 2012)

Those all look good guys, thanks for that. Quite happy for those 'upgrades' as it were to go ahead. 

With regard to your question [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], I think I may have neglected to set up a Rogues Gallery for us (that IS what you meant by RG, isn't it??). I shall remedy that!
Allllsoooo....about Helicrates' racial background: he can be from the continent you're on, which is Genabackis, perhaps raised in one of the free cities and having previously worked as a mercenary. Perhaps have a read through of the descriptions of some of these under People's of Genabackis and see which nation would best fit the character? I'm happy to discuss it with you, offer what further background I can to give you some guidance.

For [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], given that you only really need at most two hours for Teth to recover enough I think two ranks is fine (at least I think I've got that number right, irrespective Teth can still manage it for that short time - good I honking on that one!).

Sorry for the very slow pace this week, will get to posting a bit later on.

Cheers!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2012)

Great, no worries for the slow peace, I'm not a big fan of speed myself, as long as we continue playing, that's good enough for me. I'll take a looky at the link and be back with you later.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2012)

I would like more insight on Seguleh people, islanders, warrior race, sounds like what I'm looking for.


----------



## Friday (May 5, 2012)

The Seguleh are a rather interesting culture.  As you surmise, they are a warrior culture and are known throughout much of the Empire for this. However, they rarely leave their island - those that have done act as their 'army' in a way, as they deem only a few Seguleh warriors are necessary to carry out any punitive strike on another nation. Their entire society is ranked in order of combat prowess, with The First being the greatest Seguleh warrior on the island - until another bests them in a fight. They wear masks to hide their faces and rarely speak as they don't deem others of other nations, or those lower in their own society, as worthy of being spoken too. 

I would say that Helicrates probably wouldn't fit quite into the concept of a Seguleh - they would never be a mercenary and they would never work with others. In the books, the only two that do are forced into servitude by a powerful ascendant. 

What if Helicrates were born a Seguleh, but perhaps as a child is somehow taken from the island and raised amongst Darus or Napans or even Malazans - not quite raised to the Seguleh way of thinking but retaining their eagerness and aptitude for battle. The only problem with this is that on encountering other Seguleh, they would not consider Helicrates to be 'one of them' as he would be 'tainted' by other cultures and deemed less worthy than them.

One thing that occurred to me was that perhaps Helicrates came from the mercenary band of the Grey Swords - from the city of Elingarth Genebackis - these are a band of warriors sworn to the Fener, the Boar of Summer. Perhaps Helicrates was born in Elingarth and joined the Grey Swords but however he came to wear his cursed armour caused him to lose faith in Fener and strike out on his own as a mercenary? Just an idea! 

If your heart is set on Seguleh, we'll have to go down the more 'dilute' route I've described above.

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Friday (May 7, 2012)

Sorry [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] for the messy posting on my part - I had also forgotten the nature of your sword momentarily....

But Ivy wouldn't have known that.......


----------



## Friday (May 7, 2012)

And here is the link for the Rogues Gallery....!

Are you guys ok to pop your character sheets up there? Just the latest updated ones is fine.

Cheers


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2012)

Friday said:


> Sorry [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] for the messy posting on my part - I had also forgotten the nature of your sword momentarily....
> 
> But Ivy wouldn't have known that.......



                                                       No worries, she also didnt manage to touch it.



Friday said:


> And here is the link for the Rogues Gallery....!
> 
> Are you guys ok to pop your character sheets up there? Just the latest updated ones is fine.
> 
> Cheers




Will do!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2012)

I'm not as knowledgeable with the background as I would like to be. Would it cause any trouble for Teth to leave an enemy in "his" warren? Not show how active Telas and his likes are.


----------



## Friday (May 24, 2012)

No worries!!

Teht would perhaps likely want to correct Helicrates and point out that not all Warrens are home to an Ascendant - Telas is one of them.  Typically, Mages access Warrens that are not ruled or staked out by gods (as far as they as know) whilst those in positions of authority in the priesthood can access the Warrens of their deities in a similar manner to mages.  There is a great deal of crossover between warrens of priests and wizards, though I doubt either would like to admit to it.  

Telas has no Ascendant to offend, to Teth it's purely the source of his power.  

Hope that helps


----------

